

NYC Meetup: Sunday at 7:30PM at Radegast Hall - yummyfajitas

As we all collectively decided last week, there will be a HN meetup in NYC this Sunday at 7:30 PM.<p>The place: Radegast Hall. Take the L train, get off at Bedford Ave (first stop in Brooklyn).<p>http://www.radegasthall.com/<p>http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&#38;hl=en&#38;geocode=&#38;q=radegast+hall,+nyc&#38;ie=UTF8&#38;ll=40.717729,-73.959231&#38;spn=0.008603,0.018797&#38;z=16&#38;iwloc=0x89c2595c2cac7f81:0x8d7987001867c2a3<p>You can easily identify me: I'm a generic looking white guy, and I'll be drinking beer.
======
bkudria
As mentioned in the discussion thread, some YCers (me) are under 21. I usually
don't have a problem getting served anyway (it's the beard) and they claim to
serve food as well so I'm not too concerned.

~~~
j2d2
Bummer. No one responded when I asked if this was an issue.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=241245>

------
j2d2
_I'm a generic looking white guy, and I'll be drinking beer._

As am I.

edited!

~~~
dangoldin
Same here. What beer? That may be the only way to identify the HN crowd.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Perhaps we should all make an effort to wear technical swag? Or perhaps xkcd
t-shirts?

~~~
j2d2
I'll have a guitar and a black hat as I'll be coming from band practice.

------
paddy_m
I'll be there, wearing an F1 hat

~~~
joeter
useful descriptive, thanks. I'll see you guys there.

------
bkudria
Who is we? Link?

I'll try to make it...

~~~
itsandrew
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=241126>

In case you missed the discussion last week...

~~~
bkudria
I did, thanks.

------
alaskamiller
How long will you guys stick around? My plane doesn't land in NYC until 6:30pm
but I would love to get in on this.

